# What type of cookware do you use



## Kadee (Aug 22, 2015)

What type of cookware do you use ? I prefer and  use stainless steel saucepans for steaming vegtables and glass for all other foods cooked in the oven  ..if I cook anything in the microwave I always use glass 
I recently ordered a nuitbullet https://www.nutribullet.com and received a "free" set of blue non stick cookware consisting of a frypan , casserole pot and a deep frypan .I used the frypan for pancakes just prior to going away .and they came out well with just s very light spray of oil


----------



## imp (Aug 22, 2015)

After all the talk about aluminum pots and pans being possible contributors to Alzheimer's, I still prepare my nightly pasta/vegetable mix in my trusty old aluminum pot. It has no coating of any kind.

My wife has always been a fan of Corningware, which is a kind of quartz-like glass. Oven and microwave proof, but should not be heated directly on a cooktop. The old Anchor Hocking standby cookware has become of interest to collectors; my wife at one time had a ton of the rarer examples. Anchor Hocking and Pyrex were synonymous I think. Much of the cookware marked "Pyrex" was actually made by A-H.

There is a Corning dish, large, square, about 2 inches deep, which has a special material embedded in the bottom, visible when viewed underneath, which gets very hot in the microwave, allowing "searing" or browning of meats.

Regarding stainless steel, rather infrequent rumblings have surfaced condemning it for food purposes, especially when heat is involved, since stainless steel achieves is rust-free qualities through the inclusion of Chromium and Nickel, both nastily toxic elements. The commonest S/S is called "18-8", which means 18% Cr and 8% Ni. Personally, I do not worry about that at all. Virtually all of the world's fast-foods are prepared on grills of stainless steel.

I use a large S/S cookpot, about 2 gallon capacity, to boil the "wort" when making my home brewed beer!     imp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2015)

I use old heavy stainless steel pots and fry pans too Kadee, also glass or metal pans for baking things in the oven.  I have a big black heavy skillet for some types of frying or sauteing.  I stopped using teflon fry pans, when I heard of the dangers of the teflon burning off into the air or being scraped off and getting into the food.

Is your free cookware "ceramic", like the new types of Orgreenic brand pans?


----------



## Kadee (Aug 22, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I use old heavy stainless steel pots and fry pans too Kadee, also glass or metal pans for baking things in the oven.  I have a big black heavy skillet for some types of frying or sauteing.  I stopped using teflon fry pans, when I heard of the dangers of the teflon burning off into the air or being scraped off and getting into the food.
> 
> Is your free cookware "ceramic", like the new types of Orgreenic brand pans?



http://www.danozdirect.com.au/flavorstone/   ....Exactly the same as these SB I have only used the one frypan as mentioned for pancakes


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2015)

That looks good Kadee, I was thinking about buying that type, same as Orgreenic, but the pan available was so small for us...may get something similar in future, seems to be several brands of them out there.  Good, natural and healthy alternative to Teflon.  Nice that you got these for free! Also have had some interest in the Nutribullet, seems like a good way to juice fruit and veggies quickly.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadee (Aug 22, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> That looks good Kadee, I was thinking about buying that type, same as Orgreenic, but the pan available was so small for us...may get something similar in future, seems to be several brands of them out there.  Good, natural and healthy alternative to Teflon.  Nice that you got these for free! Also have had some interest in the Nutribullet, seems like a good way to juice fruit and veggies quickly.  :thumbsup:


The nutibullet are great , you put all the ingredients in and blitz, they are more than a juicer they mix everything you add to smooth liquid. I look in the fridge and get out a carrot , maybe a bit of limp lettuce ,Apple banana, I add what ever I have hubby loves the smoothies I make for him. Here in Aus Target and Good Guys stores  are now selling the  nutibullet ..


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2015)

Heavy stainless steel aluminum for most of my cookware, pots, fry pans, sheet pans etc.

One Le Cruset enameled cast iron Dutch oven

 One small non-stick fry pan; cheapo

 One large, 12-" T-Fal non-stick fry pan which is somewhat new and cooks beautifully but has damaged my glass cooktop! 

A Christmas gift Nordic-Ware fancy-dancy bundt cake pan which I have used twice so far. Cake from scratch was a fiasco. Boxed pudding type cake was great.

3 Pryex baking dishes/casserole, a Pryex pie plate which I have never used, 2 Pyrex loaf pans which I recently was given.

One, 8x8 inch metal brownie pan.

I would like to use a cast iron fry pan regularly because they are wonderful but cast iron also damages glass cooktops if you move or slide them at all.


----------

